# FYI for Americans



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

Thanksgiving week and to those planning on taking trips next week:

http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/worldwide-travel-alert.html


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jgw99 said:


> Thanksgiving week and to those planning on taking trips next week:
> 
> Worldwide Travel Alert


I've never listened to State for the past 30 years. I'm not about to start.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

jgw99 said:


> Thanksgiving week and to those planning on taking trips next week:
> 
> Worldwide Travel Alert


Statistically an American is probably more likely to be killed at a US school/college than be a victim of terrorism.
This blanket travel advisory is too generic and effectively meaningless.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Statistically an American is probably more likely to be killed at a US school/college than be a victim of terrorism.
> This blanket travel advisory is too generic and effectively meaningless.


A computer on every school desk. And a cap in every ass.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No second amendment here....you Americans must feel so unsafe!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> No second amendment here....you Americans must feel so unsafe!


Lol. Don't get them started on that subject


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

This might be more of a concern...

US expats could lose their passports if they fail to pay tax - Banking & Finance - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> This might be more of a concern...
> 
> US expats could lose their passports if they fail to pay tax - Banking & Finance - ArabianBusiness.com


I wish I earnt enough to even have to worry about being tax liable. The IRS probably laughs at my returns and bins them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

QOFE said:


> This might be more of a concern...
> 
> US expats could lose their passports if they fail to pay tax - Banking & Finance - ArabianBusiness.com


Did you notice who the "investment expert" mentioned in this story was?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Did you notice who the "investment expert" mentioned in this story was?


Ha-ha. No, I didn't read the full article as I'm not a US citizen. After reading it though...
Might a certain "investment expert" be more of a concern than the US tax man?


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> No second amendment here....you Americans must feel so unsafe!


France train attack: Americans overpower gunman on Paris express | World news | The Guardian

We do ok without it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Visp said:


> France train attack: Americans overpower gunman on Paris express | World news | The Guardian
> 
> We do ok without it.


Actually no, you don't.
People blame Bush for Iraq and Obama for Syria. Who is the average American blaming for the gun violence in your country?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And deaths by terrorism are remaining static (around 20 a year), but being shot by their own on the streets and campus in the good 'ole, they're currently 1,600+ times as likely.

I feel safer here than South Detroit that's for sure, and as for Austin in Texas with gun-totin' Blonde Haired Crazy Women...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> And deaths by terrorism are remaining static (around 20 a year), but being shot by their own on the streets and campus in the good 'ole, they're currently 1,600+ times as likely.
> 
> I feel safer here than South Detroit that's for sure, and *as for Austin in Texas with gun-totin' Blonde Haired Crazy Women...*


I seem to be missing something.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I seem to be missing something.


She wouldn't miss you LOL

Pamela - how funny?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

He's talking about Jynxgirl who he misses very much because only she tolerated him in real life 

Just kidding Rascal......Iggles loves you too


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> He's talking about Jynxgirl who he misses very much because only she tolerated him in real life
> 
> Just kidding Rascal......Iggles loves you too


Tolerated me? She loved me, we were going to have babies together, but she only wanted midgets....


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Notice your stats iinclude suicide .... That accounts for 60 percent of the U.S. Gun deaths. It's a nice way to inflate the statistics.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nursemanit said:


> Notice your stats iinclude suicide .... That accounts for 60 percent of the U.S. Gun deaths. It's a nice way to inflate the statistics.


Hi,
So does that mean most years only approx 12,000 people get murdered by gun in USA against around 10 who are killed by terrorists?
Well - that's all right then!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

32,000 deaths by cars per year Vs 10 from terrorism. Lets ban cars


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nursemanit said:


> 32,000 deaths by cars per year Vs 10 from terrorism. Lets ban cars


Yes - but what you are missing is that terrorists only win if they manage to terrorise the population.
By giving out these blanket warnings, the US government are frightening citizens to make them change their plans and routines.
If you change your plans and routines as a result of terrorist threats - then the terrorists are winning.
Of course, when at any large events - we all need to be vigilant and aware of our surroundings and discuss what we will do in the event of an emergency/evacuation.
This is prudent at all times - not just when there is a heightened threat of terrorism.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Cars aren't designed to kill. Weapons are.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nursemanit said:


> 32,000 deaths by cars per year Vs 10 from terrorism. Lets ban cars


Murica


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Cars aren't designed to kill. Weapons are.


lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> lol


And the award for the most inappropriate comment of the night goes to.....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A "good guy" with a gun ?

Colorado Springs: Three killed in shooting at Planned Parenthood clinic - BBC News


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

It is a simple concept - you are either a citizen of a country that lets you make your own decisions or a subject of a nanny state . Funny how many people are trying to get into the US if it is such an unsafe country .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nursemanit said:


> It is a simple concept - you are either a citizen of a country that lets you make your own decisions or a subject of a nanny state . Funny how many people are trying to get into the US if it is such an unsafe country .


Safe is a relative word.
USA might be safer than many countries - but not as safe as others!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nursemanit said:


> It is a simple concept - you are either a citizen of a country that lets you make your own decisions or a subject of a nanny state . Funny how many people are trying to get into the US if it is such an unsafe country .


How about you live in a country where you think you make the decisions (where to go, what to do, who to bank with, what porn you want to watch), but in reality it's a Big Brother State - which is one up from a Nanny State - you are getting nannied, you just don't realise it. You believe what you see on TV, what you read in the news, what you are told to read and believe.

And you're about to vote Trump for the next President - who can't possibly be any worse than the current incumbent can he?

Would rather live here where i know i won't get shot and i know I'm being watched.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nursemanit said:


> It is a simple concept - you are either a citizen of a country that lets you make your own decisions or a subject of a nanny state . Funny how many people are trying to get into the US if it is such an unsafe country .


Have you learned nothing from Edward Snowden?

As for the people trying to get into the US, unless you're Native American, your ancestors did it too. It's been happening for over 400 years and isn't going to change anytime soon. As long as there are opportunities elsewhere, people will move. You moved here, didn't you?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Would rather live here where i know i won't get shot and i know I'm being watched.


Same as the UK then :heh:

On a serious note, I've never felt more surveilled than when I've lived in the US. The physical police presence and tone was usually suffocating, but there was exceptions - oddly (perhaps not?) NYC was rather relaxed.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

On a cheerier note...

We had an awesome time for Thanksgiving in my place Perry &
Blackwelders. Was so busy! Next year I'm going all in with a mariachi band or something ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

JonInDubai said:


> Next year I'm going all in with a mariachi band or something ?


Cos that's sooooo U S of A....


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Cos that's sooooo U S of A....


We had a country singer previously and everyone hated him 😀

Just thought it'd be a bit of colour.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

JonInDubai said:


> On a cheerier note...
> 
> We had an awesome time for Thanksgiving in my place Perry &
> Blackwelders. Was so busy! Next year I'm going all in with a mariachi band or something ?


You almost had me with the fried turkey but your sides put me off.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been shot at 7 times in my life and have been swept up in two civil wars, all in other countries in this region or Africa rather than the US. If you stay out of the 'hood our crime stats are not much different than Europe, unfortunately some have not assimilated well into the US society and it causes problems.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> You almost had me with the fried turkey but your sides put me off.


Candied yams ffs? Where's the Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

When I lived in Washington for a few years I was invited to Thanksgiving dinner in Baltimore.

Expecting a war zone, I instead turned up at an elegant house in a posh neighbourhood. Baltimore is a place of many surprises. Some of the worst areas I've seen, entire portions of the city resemble Berlin in late 1945 while other portions are filled with beautiful neighbourhoods. Never quite seen anything like it, not even in the northern cities. 

Back to the point.

The Thanksgiving dinner was lovely and it's a holiday I wish we had in the UK although Easter comes close enough since it's practically a secular holiday for most Brits. Ok, back to the point again. The hostess served roast turkey with cornbread stuffing and cranberry relish and....... sauerkraut. 

It was actually surprisingly good.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Candied yams ffs? Where's the Brussel Sprouts?


There would have been a riot trying to serve brussels sprouts at my families table, only real food allowed. Mashed potatoes, noodles, green bean casserole, broccoli cheese casserole, regular stuffing, oyster stuffing, bread rolls, salads, pumpkin and apple pie and of course deep fried turkey. 











*I need to be home next year *


----------

